# Bowtech Grip



## kiyosh (Sep 12, 2006)

So here's one for ya fellas... I recently shot a Bowtech Allegience and Tribute, and wow was I amazed!!! I had always written BT off as junk... I'll eat those words later. The only thing I have reservations over is the grip. Talk about an uncomfortable grip... Any Suggestions? I've thought about a Loesch, any suggestions there. I have shot Hoyts forever, so I guess I am a little used to the "TEC" grips. Will Loesch side plate get me close to that "Luv in feel'n"? Seriously last question, I get OCD sometimes... Is the Allegience an accurate bow, I mean its quick has a decent brace height, but something has to give with all that speed. It's that or a Trykon XL... Thanks from a dazed and confused guy trying to get back into it!!!
Kiyosh


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Re the grips....I'm sure there's someone who can help you on that one...I have no probs with mine...and regarding the accuracy question...I know of plenty of guys using an Allegiance as their target bow and getting some very impressive scores...even out to 90 metres..and don't know of anyone using a Trykon as a target bow....mmm..enough said


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

For the grips go to the Manufacturers section and look for the post by Bob Lambeth about Bowtech grips ready. They are side plates and feel almost like a Hoyts when on. Just put one on my Bowtech Equalizer and am very satisfied now.


----------



## redryder66 (Jun 4, 2005)

The Allegience is undoubtedly an accurate bow. I've been stooting one since February as my target bow. This bow practically shoots itself.
:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## a/c guy (Nov 1, 2005)

*bow tech grips*

Try Torqueless Grips,Dave made a set for me.I think it's great.He just started making them for B/T's. Tom


----------



## Longdraw2 (Apr 29, 2006)

I like the Shrewd, but they are nothing like the Hoyt grips. I like the solid, squared grip for consistency. Ive got a SB and recently picked up an Allegiance and love it. had a couple small problems but it is very very fast and accurate. I've had a lot of problems tuning the Trykon XLs, wouldn't get one.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I took a demel tool to the back of my grip on my Tribute and flattened it out alittle. It worked great. Then I just put some finish ver where I sanded it. Just dont sand to much!


----------



## gs123 (Feb 5, 2006)

I got a 06 allegiance about a month ago and I am simply amazed at how Accurate this bow is not to mention fast and vibration free.My old bow had a brace height of 8.5 and was a little worried about the the 7 inch ,giving up forgiveness,but I never had groups like I do now.


----------



## bearkai (May 14, 2003)

*Bowtech Grips*

Contact Crackers, he has a great aftermarket grip for the BT's.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I sort like an unconfortable grip. I used the Shrewd grip on my Mathews for a while. The reason is you can get a correct hand placement everytime. I hated the '04 BowTech grips and for that matter Mathews grip. It is really a personal thing, but there is some good after markets. http://www.johnsongrips.com/ has some very nice grips.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I prefer the Shrewd... It will deliver consistent hand-placement...When I was shooting a BowTech...I loved the Shrewd for both the Old Glory and the Constitution...The grips are very simple and they "Straight-Work"! Try one and you will be a believer! JMHO


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

Give Crackers a call.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just ordered a set of grips from Bob Lambeth for my 05 Liberty.I'll let ya know how they work.:wink:


----------



## Sfd_324 (Jul 22, 2003)

IroquoisArcher said:


> For the grips go to the Manufacturers section and look for the post by Bob Lambeth about Bowtech grips ready. They are side plates and feel almost like a Hoyts when on. Just put one on my Bowtech Equalizer and am very satisfied now.


How do they go on? 
Do you have to do some drillin? 
It would probably break my heart to drill into a new bow but....if they are like similar to the TEC grip, i'd like to have a set.
Kinda like putting a spray in bed liner in a brand new truck, can't watch'em break out the ol sander & go to scuffing up a perfectly good paint job.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Another vote for shrewd, the target models come factory with them. Hard to beat for consistency.


----------



## kiyosh (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys still not sure what to do, kinda gotta let the budget catch back up to me, ya know... ?
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just got mine from Bob Lambeth,you cant go wrong there.


----------



## BlackArrow (May 7, 2006)

*Bowtech grip- Loesch*

Hi guys,

I've just had a set of side-plates from Loesch for my Bowtech (OK, the Diamond Victory- but same riser shape as the new BTs hence the same grip pattern...).

I much prefer the side-plates, get that slim feeling- I had removed the original BT grip pretty much immediately away and had a temporary arffair made from bicycle handlebar tape and duct tape on there whilst I awaited my Loesch sideplates!

Anyway, put the side-plates on before I went to the range last night and they are the biz. OK, Ihad to wait, BUT Loesch delivered exactly when they said they would when I placed the order.

The pink and black colour looks great against the blue/black marble riser, particularly as I have custo pink-blue-black strings (a UK-version of "Crackers" lives within 50 miles so I have nice custom strings).

If anyone wants to see a pic I can take one and try work out how to post it up! 

Seriously though, I'm well pleased with the Loesch side-plates, definitely worth waiting for.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Sfd_324 said:


> How do they go on?
> Do you have to do some drillin?
> It would probably break my heart to drill into a new bow but....if they are like similar to the TEC grip, i'd like to have a set.
> Kinda like putting a spray in bed liner in a brand new truck, can't watch'em break out the ol sander & go to scuffing up a perfectly good paint job.


Sorry, haven't checked back on this thread for a bit. The grip is bolted on with a supplied bolt from Bob. There is already a hole in the riser on the Bowtechs, there was no drilling I had to do, just ruin my old grip getting it off (they glue that sucker on GOOD!) and bolt the new one on. I am EXTREMELY happy with it.


----------



## larryburk (Dec 1, 2006)

Viper69 said:


> I took a demel tool to the back of my grip on my Tribute and flattened it out alittle. It worked great. Then I just put some finish ver where I sanded it. Just dont sand to much!



was thinking of doing that to my old glory.

should be same as custom grip but saves you 50.00

how much room was there, how thick?

thanks


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Just got mine from Bob Lambeth, you cant go wrong there. :thumbs_up

I like the side plates much more then the full grip i got on my Allegiance 2006.


----------

